# 1948 CWC Roadmaster Custom



## bobbystillz (Mar 11, 2019)

The Devil's in the details...
-'48 Roadmaster frame, tank and rack.
-CWC gothic fenders (perfect match to tank color, but off of different bike)
-J.C. Higgins Beehive springer fork
-Brooks saddle (oxblood red)
-Luxor deco headlight (French?)
-Lucifer tail light (Swiss)
-Sears grips
-Schwinn Varsity stem
-Longhorn bars
-Colorado gov't plate 666-HXN (Hexin') lol!
-Huffy Customliner guard
-Wald aftermarket 52t sprocket
-White '80s pedals (placeholder til I score an older set).
-Gambler's bell (Japanese?)
-Fenix red/white wall tires
-WWII (1943) 50cal shell kickstand extension.

Still have graphics and lettering to do on tank and guard, but just got in some 1 shot to knock that out. Hope you all dig it as much as I do.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 12, 2019)

I like it.


----------



## Sven (Mar 12, 2019)

I like it as well!


----------



## bobbystillz (Mar 12, 2019)

Have to share one more in the sunshine!


----------



## Smoopy's (Mar 14, 2019)

Yeah man..love it


----------



## OZ1972 (Mar 15, 2019)

Super sweet bike i really like it great job !!!!!!!!


----------



## rustyrelicks (Apr 6, 2019)

Mighty fine ... great looking bike !


----------



## pedalp (Apr 9, 2019)

Bobby! that's a nice piece together man. By the way I'm the guy who recently brought your *1940s CWC Hawthorne / Roadmaster*
frameset on Facebook. Wait till you see what I have in store for this frame.


----------



## bobbystillz (Apr 9, 2019)

pedalp said:


> Bobby! that's a nice piece together man. By the way I'm the guy who recently brought your *1940s CWC Hawthorne / Roadmaster*
> frameset on Facebook. Wait till you see what I have in store for this frame.



Thank you! I can't wait to see what you knock out!


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 4, 2020)

Sweet Ride Bobby!!

So whatever happened with the *1940s CWC Hawthorne / Roadmaster* @pedalp


----------



## JLF (Mar 18, 2020)

Beautiful.  Absolutely killer bike.


----------



## schwinnster (Apr 25, 2020)

Like those whitewalls on Red and those balloon fenders. Great work.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Apr 25, 2020)

That REALLY Pop's out in the Sunlight !      Nice Work @bobbystillz , Your Light set up is Awesome - BOTH - front and back................and the Gooseneck was a nice touch...................it almost gives it a more aggressive look than it might have had with another style .    Excellent Vision !  and Execution !      Thanks for sharing it .


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 26, 2020)

Very nice build!!


----------

